# Letting my Kitten outside.



## Jamie1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, i recently got myself a kitten and its going great, shes a little whinny but i figure thats normal?

Shes about 14 weeks old, still a baby. 

About 3 weeks ago, my mum went outside and she was accidently locked out the front for about 20-40miins when i opened the door unknowing she was outside, she was sat there with this black and white cat. I recognise the cat its a very very friendly cat that comes up to almost anyone. It seemed like that cat was protecting her because she just walked in slowly as if nothing; no big bushy tail like they were fighting. Was quite cute but at the same time im worried about the amount of foxes in the area. There are alot around my home, i see them in my backgarden and front of my house, can hear the screeching some nights. 

Anyway to get to my question, ive got a backgarden.I know there is a fox living in the lofty area of the garage at the back, i see it sometimes and can hear it move when i go down there. 

I want her to be able to explore outside and to start doing her business outside by moving the litter tray out there, but not sure if she is still too young. 

Any help or tips for you would be very helpful! 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wait until she has been spayed and is around 10/12 months old before you let her outside.She is far to young to be outside before then. 
As for the litter tray and outside toileting she will eventually,possibly, toilet outside but she should always have access to a tray indoors,if she hasnt you could create problems for yourself if she cant get outside when she needs to,and anyway I'm sure you wouldnt want to go out to the toilet in the pouring rain


----------



## Jamie1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay, shes still way to young, Thanks for that. I really wasnt sure shes very adventurous but also... follows me everywhere! Is that normal?

At what age should i get her neutered?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Anytime from now for neutering - ask your bets they may do it early or may state 6 months.


----------



## Jamie1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

okay brilliant, thank you very much.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Buffie - wait until she is 10/12 mths old (and has been spayed).
Foxes are not generally a threat to healthy adult cats, but have been known to attack and kill vulnerable cats, such as elderly cats, frail cats or kittens. So please do not take the risk. 

Also bear in mind if you have a fox living in your garage loft, it is likely to be a vixen, who may produce a litter come the Spring. If your cat at that stage becomes curious and investigates, the vixen could become aggressive in defence of her cubs.

If your cat is following you everywhere she is wanting you to pay attention to her, which you can do by playing interactively with her, several sessions a day, using wand toys, fishing rod type toys, laser pen, and little balls for her to chase. Getting her running up and down the stairs in play, is a good way to use up energy.

Also, get her a nice indoor tall cat climbing tree, with different levels and perches, so she can run up and down it, and leap from one perch to another.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

hi there hun. our vet waited until they were 6months ond. and we did wait a few months after to let them out. 

I swear by cat trees - they always keep ours entertained x


----------



## Sandra Gale (Jan 2, 2013)

Jamie1988 said:


> okay brilliant, thank you very much.


My kitten was spayed at 5 months old and because she was so manic indoors(she broke at least 6 ornaments!!) the vet suggested putting her out which she has been ever since but only at night as she flatly refuses to go out during the day (but I don't let her stay out all night)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Only one week ago, we were asked to rehome a cat as the owners other cat had been killed by a fox. If I was aware there was a fox in the garden, there would be no way I would even contemplate letting me cat outside.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Only one week ago, we were asked to rehome a cat as the owners other cat had been killed by a fox. If I was aware there was a fox in the garden, there would be no way I would even contemplate letting me cat outside.


We have foxes outside. Thats why I let mine out in the day and keep them in at night.

I have occasionally seen them interact with the resident cats and our cats - they ran away!!! kitties 1 foxy 0!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> We have foxes outside. Thats why I let mine out in the day and keep them in at night.
> 
> I have occasionally seen them interact with the resident cats and our cats - they ran away!!! kitties 1 foxy 0!


I have to agree ,foxes are no match for a fit adult cat.We have had fox families living in the gardens for years often with 6/8 cubs at a time.I have only ever had one cat who was outdoors and he actually lived in a shed for a couple of years(semi feral).
He respected the foxes and they respected him,if ever there was a confrontation it was the fox who left..... quickly 
Having said that I would not be letting a young inexperienced cat out knowing there was one already in residence.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my sister's cats (Bengal) was picked up and at the base of his tail and shaken by a fox just before Christmas, he did make a full recovery but was in an awful lot of pain and it did look as though he might lose his tail at one stage.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sandra Gale said:


> My kitten was spayed at 5 months old and because she was so manic indoors(she broke at least 6 ornaments!!)


Having ornaments around with an active kitten is just asking for trouble, remove them or put them up higher. You basically need to child proof the home.

indoor kittens need entertaining, there are many wand toys on the market, laser pointers, along with tall cat trees, putting a bird feeder outside a window for "cat tv"
You can't expect them to entertain themselves all the time and a bored cat will find their own fun - usually a different kind of fun than what the owners would like.

I breed an active breed and none of them have to go outside to expel their energy as the house is very cat proof they are free to race around without risk of damaging anything. 
They have lots of cat trees and things to climb on, several play sessions a day along with having companions to race around with.


----------



## Jamie1988 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah that lazer pen idea is genius! Won't have to be running around ha, or face the wrath of her teeth/claws! 

I pay a lot of attention to her, but as a 24year old, there is only so much playing I can do! 

I don't intend on letting her out of the house for some time now, to much risk. But onces she bigger and almost full grown and ill have no problem letting her out, cats can handle themselves and I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------

